# Can't edit posts, no smilies, no spaces



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Whoa, I'm having a problem here. I can now only post once, no editing, no smiles or changing fonts etc. I started a new paragraph with this line, and that doesn't work either! I'm all jammed up!


----------



## DavyRay (Dec 10, 2007)

Have you changed anything recently (browser update, security settings, etc.).


----------



## jbtsax (Jan 9, 2005)

With 10,710 posts, maybe you used up your allotment of those features. 

Seriously, when the smileys and text editing features don't work I usually exit SOTW, delete all the cookies on my computer, and then return to SOTW and sign in again. It has always worked for me.



John


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

You know I can't smile without you
I can't smile without you
I can't laugh and I can't sing
I'm finding it hard to do anything
You see I feel sad when you're sad
I feel glad when you're glad
If you only knew what I'm going through
I just can't smile without you

You came along just like a song
And brightened my day
Who would have believed that you were part of a dream
Now it all seems light years away

And now you know I can't smile without you
I can't smile without you
I can't laugh and I can't sing
I'm finding it hard to do anything
You see I feel sad when you're sad
I feel glad when you're glad
If you only knew what I'm going through
I just can't smile

Now some people say happiness takes so very long to find
Well, I'm finding it hard leaving your love behind me

And you see I can't smile without you
I can't smile without you
I can't laugh and I can't sing
I'm finding it hard to do anything
You see I feel glad when you're glad
I feel sad when you're sad
If you only knew what I'm going through
I just can't smile without you


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Haku: after clearing your cookies, if the problem persist, contact me.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

kcp said:


> Haku: after clearing your cookies, if the problem persist, contact me.


And if it lasts longer than four hours... 

(Couldn't resist.)


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I may have updated firefox...


Let's see.

Well, maybe it's my windoze computer. I'm on my good one at home right now.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

never forsake the " good computer" for a wean dose !


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

milandro said:


> never forsake the " good computer" for a wean dose !


That's what I try to tell them at work!!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

I still had the same problem at work today. I first tried deleting all cookies--that didn't work. 

Then I emptied the cache---that did the trick


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

But now I'm having a problem - I am seeing lyrics to Barry Manilow songs in SOTW threads. Will rebooting help?


----------



## Tim Price (Feb 3, 2003)

hakukani said:


> Whoa, I'm having a problem here. I can now only post once, no editing, no smiles or changing fonts etc. I started a new paragraph with this line, and that doesn't work either! I'm all jammed up![/QUOTLOR="
> 
> WHOA, , , :dazed::albino::spam1:[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------

